

Translatr: Document Translation as a Service - brettcvz
http://translatr.sovee.com/

======
matt4711
Was looking for some translation guarantees or quality measures but could not
find any.

Also the terms of service talk only about "videos" and there are things like

"LICENSE TO OTHER USERS: You further permit other users of the Sovee Service
permission to view your videos for their personal, non-commercial purposes,
including the right to copy and make derivative works from the videos to the
extent necessary to view the videos. The foregoing licenses are in addition to
any license you may decide to grant."

looks like this service not ready for any real world translation work.

------
rabidsnail
Is this machine translation or human translation?

